# Variable d'environnement



## JoJoS (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous !!

Je cherche depuis un bon moment mais je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver...
Comment peut on enregistrer une variable d'environnement ???

Si je fait dans un terminal

```
env name=value
```
Ca m'applique bien la variable, mais si je tape par la suite env, plus rien...

Comment dois-je m'y prendre???

Je n'arrive vraiment pas &#224; trouver...

Merci !!


----------



## molgow (28 Novembre 2006)

Si tu es en bash, il te faut utiliser "export name=value".


----------



## JoJoS (29 Novembre 2006)

Ca marche à moitié... Si je quitte mon terminal et que j'en relance 1, il n'est plus en mémoire...


----------



## molgow (29 Novembre 2006)

C'est normal &#231;a. 

Cr&#233;e un fichier .bash_profile dans ~ et place tes export dedans.


----------



## JoJoS (29 Novembre 2006)

Ok !! J'essayerai ca d&#232;s que possible !!

Donc pour ensuite retirer/ajouter des variables il me suffit de modifier ce fichiers?

En tout cas merci !


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Novembre 2006)

JoJoS a dit:


> Ok !! J'essayerai ca d&#232;s que possible !!
> 
> Donc pour ensuite retirer/ajouter des variables il me suffit de modifier ce fichiers?
> 
> En tout cas merci !


Oui c'est &#231;a il suffirat de modifier ce fichier, mais regarde via le terminal si il n'existe pas d&#233;j&#224;, histoire de ne pas &#233;craser un fichier qui contient des donn&#233;es dont ont besoin certaines de tes appli (MacPorts par exemple)


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2006)

Ce que je fais, parfois, est d'&#233;crire mes aliases et variables d'environnement dans un fichier personnel (_.myaliases_ par exemple) dans mon _home directory_ et je me contente d'ajouter 
	
	



```
. ~/.myaliases
```
dans le fichier de profil.
C'est plus facile &#224; g&#233;rer de cette mani&#232;re, je trouve


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que je fais, parfois, est d'&#233;crire mes aliases et variables d'environnement dans un fichier personnel (_.myaliases_ par exemple) dans mon _home directory_ et je me contente d'ajouter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pas con, et plus propre en plus (je trouve), je vais le faire chez moi


----------



## JoJoS (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir !!!

Bon j'ai mis du temps pour essayer, mais voilà, je l'ai enfin fait !!!
Et je n'y suis pas parvenu...

J'ai créé un fichier .bash_profile dans mon repertoire utilisateur (il n'y en avait pas).
Mais je n'arrive pas à rtrouver mes variables...
Je tiens à signaler que je ne connais absolument rien en environnement Linux/Unix et donc en bash os x...

Voici la syntaxe que j'ai utilisé :

NOM_VARIABLE = VALEUR_VARIABLE


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

molgow a dit:


> Si tu es en bash, il te faut utiliser "export name=value".



Moglow te l'as déjà dit il faut mettre export avant l'assignation de la variable pour qu'elle devienne une variable d'environnement


----------



## JoJoS (2 Janvier 2007)

C'est bon !!! Je viens enfin d'y parvenir !!
Faire le fichier .bash_profile &#233;tait pas mal, mais il manquait une commande &#224; r&#233;aliser :
$ source .bash_profile

D'ailleurs, si queqlu'un peut m'expliquer &#224; quoi cela sert r&#233;ellement...
Et aussi comment revenir en arriere...

En tout cas merci de l'aide !!!

[EDIT]
Ouais et ba en fait, ca marche moyen... Bref, je comprends vraiment rien &#224; l'environement unix moi...


----------



## FjRond (3 Janvier 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> C'est bon !!! Je viens enfin d'y parvenir !!
> Faire le fichier .bash_profile &#233;tait pas mal, mais il manquait une commande &#224; r&#233;aliser :
> $ source .bash_profile


Si votre shell par d&#233;faut est bash, il va directement chercher les fichiers .bashrc, .bash_profile et .profile dans votre $HOME. S'ils existent, &#224; son lancement il charge en m&#233;moire ce qui s'y trouve. Donc la commande 'source .bash_profile' &#233;tait inutile.


----------



## JoJoS (3 Janvier 2007)

Bin c'est la seul facon que j'ai trouv&#233; pour r&#233;ussir &#224; voir ma variable en tapant

echo $MA_VARIABLE

Mais c'est p&#233;nible, j'ai un fichier makefile qui a besoin de ma variable, mais il ne la trouve pas...


----------



## FjRond (3 Janvier 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> Bin c'est la seul facon que j'ai trouv&#233; pour r&#233;ussir &#224; voir ma variable en tapant
> 
> echo $MA_VARIABLE
> 
> Mais c'est p&#233;nible, j'ai un fichier makefile qui a besoin de ma variable, mais il ne la trouve pas...



Vous &#234;tes s&#251;r d'avoir bien d&#233;fini la variable comme l'indique molgow ? Exemples :

```
export LANG=fr_FR
export LC_ALL=fr_FR
export DISPLAY=:0
export TERM=xterm-color
```
Essayez de voir si vous avez un fichier ~/.profile, et mettez vos variable dedans, ou encore suivez la m&#233;thode indiqu&#233;e par bompi.


----------



## tatouille (6 Janvier 2007)

on peut mixer entre differents shell
ici un tcsh 


```
set path = ( $path /usr/local/bin /usr/local/sbin  )

setenv PATH /bin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin

setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH /usr/lib:/usr/local/lib
#/usr/X11R6/lib


setenv DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH ${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}

setenv MANPATH /usr/share/man:/usr/local/man:/usr/X11R6/man

setenv CLASSPATH /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Home

if ( $?prompt ) then 
    alias lsc 'ls -laG'
    alias mre 'more'
    alias mdr 'mkdir'
    alias clr 'clear'
    alias safari 'open -a Safari'
    alias firefox 'open -a Firefox'
    alias preview 'open -a Preview'
    alias itunes 'open -a iTunes'
    alias ichat 'open -a iChat'
    alias iphoto 'open -a iPhoto'
    alias emptytrash 'rm -fR ~/.Trash/*'
endif
```


```
export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
```


----------



## JoJoS (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous et merci de votre aide !

Bon voil&#224;, apr&#232;s tous ces efforts, j'ai enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; obtenir &#224; peu pr&#232;s ce que je souhaitais.
En fait, j'ai r&#233;ussi en cr&#233;ant un fichier *.basrc* sous ~, sinon le reste fonctonnait pas...
Ca marche tr&#232;s bien sous X11, mais j'ai un dr&#244;le de probl&#232;me sous Termianl qui m'emp&#234;che de v&#233;rifier si &#231;a fonctionne.

En revanche, avec Xcode, ca ne semble pas &#234;tre pris en compte... C'est vraiment gal&#232;re...

En tout cas, merci encore !!!


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2007)

Pour que les variables d'environnement soient connues des applications graphiques, il faut qu'elles soient d&#233;finies &#224; un niveau plus global, ce qui n'est pas forc&#233;ment une bonne chose.
Ou alors en suivant les pr&#233;conisations d'Apple, ce qui est mieux.
Note que cela devrait te convenir pour tes variables d'environnement simples (mavariable=unevaleur) mais pas pour celles d&#233;finies d'apr&#232;s d'autres (mavariable=monautrevariable).


----------



## JoJoS (16 Janvier 2007)

Cool !!! Merci, je ne parvenais pas &#224; trouver ce genre de document sur le site d'apple. La c'est bien plus clair !
Je testerai ca ce soir !!!

Au fait, mon probl&#232;me du Terminal est assez p&#233;nible... Peut &#234;tre que vous aurez une id&#233;e...
Lorsque je lance un terminal, la fenetre est on ne peut plus petite. Elle fait juste la taille du bouton fermeture. Impossible de redimentionner la taille de la fenetre, je peux juste la fermer.
J'ai essayer d'utiliser le terminal &#224; travers un autre compte, et ca a parfaitement fonctionn&#233;.
A votre avis, ca peut provenir de quoi???

Pour info, j'ai essayer de faire un programme qui se lance sous le terminal avec Xcode. Et ca m'a afficher cette mini-fen&#234;tre en voulant le lancer.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2007)

Quitte le Terminal et vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'application (elles sont dans ~/Library/Preferences). Puis red&#233;marre-le.


----------



## JoJoS (16 Janvier 2007)

J'y ai pens&#233;.. J'ai virer toutes les preferences du terminal. Mais ca n'a rien chang&#233;... C'est vraiment &#233;trange.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2007)

Cela m'et d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; mais je ne me souviens plus de ce que j'avais fait pour m'en tirer ...

Si, peut-&#234;tre : dans le menu Fen&#234;tre il y a un item 'retour &#224; la taille par d&#233;faut' ou quelque chose comme &#231;a.


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2007)

il faut virer les caches ds /Library et ds ton home


----------



## JoJoS (1 Février 2007)

Au fait !! J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;gler mon probl&#232;me du Terminal !!
Ca venait d'un souci de police qu'il ne trouvait plus...

En fait, dans l'application Gestionnaire de police (je crois que c'est ca...), bon nombres de mes polices Ordinateur et Utilisateur &#233;taient d&#233;sactiv&#233;es. Du coup, &#231;a m'a foutu un sacr&#233; bordel.

Maintenant tout est rentr&#233; dans l'ordre !!

Par contre, il faudrait que je me remette sur cette histoire de variable d'environnement !


----------

